# Broken heart in France



## mimifromfrance (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello everybody,

I'm a french girl who need your advice so badly, please excuse my english, I try my best! Here is my story.

Last week end, my boyfriend and I celebrated our 10th anniversary. We went to a nice restaurant and I had the funny feeling that something good was coming. For a few days, he had made a few hints.

We sometimes talked about marriage, not very seriously, like something for the future. He seemed to like the idea, I'm the one who is scared about it but I told him I would love to marry him someday.

So I had the idea that it would be THE BIG DAY! Silly me...

I put on my best dress and was all excited. For the dessert, I gave him my present, a long love letter, yes I'm a french romantic girl  he told me he loved it!

Then he gave me my present, I opened it, my heart went wild, it was a beautiful diamond ring! And...nothing. 

He didn't say a word, so I told him it was beautiful and tried to help him, maybe he was too nervous. "Which finger should I wear it?" I asked and he told me "it doesn't matter" 

Voilà!!! I don't understand why he offered me a ring that looks soooo much like an engagement ring, in a romantic place and for our 10th anniversary but said no more. It's been 2 days I'm crying alone before going to sleep, I don't want him to know and I don't know what to do and think about it.

I don't even want to wear this ring, it just makes me feel miserable to look at it and it's such a statement ring that I couldn't face people asking me "wow so you're engaged!!", "no I'm just a sad girl with a ring". 

I think he knows something's wrong but I don't want to talk about it, I don't want to hurt him, it would just make things worse and I don't want to spoil his proposal (if it ever comes). 

I suppose he had his reasons not to do it but what more perfect conditons? The ring, the romantic place, the 10th anniversary...I'm pretty sure he wanted to do it but for some reason decided not to. I'm 31 and ready to marry this man I truly love for 10 years and I know he loves me too, he's a very good boyfriend but what happened in his stupid head? Yes I'm a little mad at him too...

What should I do? How should I react? Did anyone go through the same experience? Do you have advice for me? I just feel so lost, broken-hearted and empty inside. 

Thank you all for your help!


----------



## OliveAdventure (Nov 23, 2011)

Bonjour  (My written french isn't that good so I'll reply in english)

If you want to marry him, you need to be comfortable asking him what the ring meant


----------

